

Ask HN: What are the hardest developer interview questions you've been asked? - AdamJBall


======
wickedchap
A client of mine asked me at the start of the meeting; "how would you go about
making a logistics application that will collect data from 300.000 different
logistics companies, calculate the price based on the country the logistics
company is in, and make it usable all over the world between users, agents and
said companies".

